# New mice! (tri,splash,tans,etc)



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

I planned on slowly getting back in mice, but a friend of mine was going to Georiga to pick up some mice and offered to bring some back to me. So oh course I jumped on the chance.

I got a wide mix of things. I asked for some back tans, since they had several coat types, tri/splash, anything blue, a few with better type & I think thats it.
A black tan had her litter on the way back and a blue tan pied had hers a week later.


----------



## Zamwyn (Apr 29, 2015)

So many cuties! Congrats on your new mice, hopefully you won't feel too overwhelmed.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Admiring the tresses on some of your Longhaired. I'm working on these and am a considerable way off length like that (England).


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I always keep a couple of cages of longhaired to.Not a patch on yours for fur length :mrgreen:


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Thanks 
Im pretty happy with them all. Im exicted to get back to breeding


----------

